# Bridgeport mobile base



## HMF (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys,

Here is an idea for Bridgeport owners:

This Bridgeport machine base was made mostly from 3" square tube, 5" casters, vibration isolation machine feet.


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

That is a slick set up. I have a fews pics of a simular one found on the net some where. I have concidered Building the same basic thing. I would be so much easyer to move the mill around. The rubber feet would be great to stablize the machine, and level it! Yup, I think my Mill will see one this summer.
What could it cost, $200.00 Max ?
I think it would be well worth it for a BP style mill.

Paul 8)


----------



## HMF (Apr 21, 2011)

Paul,

I looked for some plans, but couldn't find them. If you draw some up, would you consider scanning them and posting them here for others?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 21, 2011)

> author=Nelson link=topic=1689.msg11434#msg11434 date=1303402303
> Paul,
> 
> I looked for some plans, but couldn't find them. If you draw some up, would you consider scanning them and posting them here for others?
> ...



I will do that, not a problem.
The very tight shop space I have, Im looking forward to building this item.

Paul


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is the pictures of Kev's Bridgeport Moving Dolley and a quick drawing I hashed up based on the pictures. Very simple design, that uses pallet jack wheels. I am sure that the CarryMaster Castors could be used which would have levelling feet built in.

Walter


----------

